# My New Poljot Arrived



## tagluva (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey, My Poljot arrived today and here it is:

http://i22.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/d3/f8/0db7_1.JPG

It seems to run fine and keep time very well. Also very clean.

What you think?


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

tagluva said:


> Hey, My Poljot arrived today and here it is:
> 
> http://i22.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/d3/f8/0db7_1.JPG
> 
> ...


With a little buffing and a decent Hirsch strap from Roy this one should look great!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice vintage Poljot ! can't go wrong with one of those...

congrats :blink:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

You can never have too many old Poljots!

Take the back off and show us the movement, please...


----------

